

Anonymous:  This is why we fight - earle
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a_78hgi3Hoo

======
dbrush
I think our respective definitions of the word hacker fundamentally differ.

------
omouse
They're so dramatic!

------
eusman
someone is fighting yc news!

